# Standardbreds and racking



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I am subbing on this because I am also interested. I have a standardbred that will single foot a little. I am going to try to encourage that the same way I would encourage any other gait.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

*Standardbreds*

I didn't see where in the country you are at, but there are some great Standardbred adoption/rescue sites that have great horses some even with saddle training.

If you do not want to go through a rescue I can help find you a STB, I have 2 right now but only one is up for adoption but he can't speed rack as he had an accident with the Amish and broke his knee. He is sound but he lost his speed, my own OTSTB trotter racks/single foots but is still learning. He also will start CDE training this spring.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I think you may be confused with the Saddlebred they rack


----------



## Skunkworks (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> I think you may be confused with the Saddlebred they rack


Naw, I've seen the videos she's talking about or something similar. It's called single-foot or racking. Really insane some of the videos.
This video isn't the best but it shows the gist of it.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I've sat on dozens of gaited Standardbreds, they gait, it is a rack/single foot and if my laptop didn't die a horrible death, I'd bring up video of my current OTSTB trotter doing a lovely and very smooth singlefoot.

Standards do not normally have that high step but for a smooth ride and the ability to turn on some speed, can't beat a STB.


----------

